
Congressional Budget Office releases study on minimum wage increase to $15 [pdf] - rsyring
https://www.cbo.gov/system/files/2019-07/CBO-55410-MinimumWage2019.pdf
======
aurizon
The concept of a minimum wage ON IT'S OWN, is flawed. There also needs to be a
maximum wage or you know what happens all those who were at $15 will want a
ramp that places them in the same relative position versus all others as it
was before. It matters not if the minimum wage was $200 per hour if the UAW
wage was then set at $800 - minimum wage earners would be just as unable to
buy a new car as they are now. The group at minimum needs to ramp up, while
the rest have a limit. That way purchasing power would broaden. In Germany the
organised labor does not get 5-10x what current fed minimum (~~$7.50) is. They
say the UAW total package with benefits and perks is about $60 per hour, with
less than half in wages the rest in pensions and benefits.

